# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزبيب ،

## احمد ابو انس

أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزبيب ،
هل صح في ذلك حديث؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لم أجده.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

في العلل المتناهية لابن الجوزي رحمه الله :

حديث في فضل الزبيب:
1091 - أَنبَأنا ابن خَيرُونَ، قال: أَنبَأَنا الجَوهَرِيُّ، عَن الدارَقُطنِيِّ، عَن أَبِي حاتم ابن حِبَّان، قال: حَدَّثنا ابن قُتَيبة، قال: حَدَّثنا سَعِيدُ بن زِيادِ بنِ قائِدٍ، عَن أَبِيه، عَن جَدِّهِ زِيادِ بنِ أَبِي هِندٍ، عَن أَبِيه، قال: «أُهدِيَ إِلَى رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طَبَقٌ مِن عِنَبٍ مُغَطَّى فَكَشَفَ عَنهُ الثَّوبَ، ثُمَّ قال: كُلُوا بِسمِ الله، نِعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبِيبُ، يَشُدُّ الصَّعبَ، ويُذهِبُ الوَصَبَ، ويُطفِئُ الغَضَبَ، ويُطَيِّبُ النَّكهَةَ، ويُذهِبُ البَلغَمَ، ويُصَفِّي اللَّونَ».
قال المُؤَلِّفُ: هَذا حديث لاَ يَصِحُّ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال ابن حِبَّان: تفرد به سَعِيد هَذا فلا أدري البلاء منه أو من أَبِيه أو من جَدّه.

وفي الضعيفة للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
504 - نعم الطعام الزبيب يشد العصب ويذهب بالوصب ويطفئ الغضب ويطيب النكهة ويذهب بالبلغم ويصفي اللون . وذكر خصالا تمام العشرة لم يحفظها الراوي.
قال الألباني : (2 / 3) :
 مَوضُوعٌ ؛ رواه ابن حبان في "كتاب المجروحين " المعروف ب- " الضعفاء" (1 / 324 ، طبع الهند) وأبو نعيم في "الطب" (9 / 1 نسخة الشيخ السفرجلاني) والخطيب في "التلخيص" (36 / 2) وابن عساكر (7 / 115 / 1) من طريق سعيد بن زياد بن فائد بن زياد بن أبي هند قال : حدثني أبي زياد بن فائد عن أبيه فائد بن زياد عن أبيه عن أبي هند الداري قال : أهدي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طبق من زبيب مغطى فكشف عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال : كلوا
بسم الله ، نعم .... .
قلت : وهذا موضوع ، سعيد هذا قال الأزدي : متروك". وقال ابن حبان عقبه : لا أدري البلية ممن هي ؟ أمنه أو من أبيه أو جده ؟
لأن أباه وجده لا يعرف لهما رواية إلا من حديث سعيد ، والشيخ إذا لم يرو عنه ثقة فهو مجهول لا يجوز الاحتجاج به ، لأن رواية الضعيف لا يخرج من ليس بعدل عن حد المجهولين إلى جملة أهل العدالة ، لأن ما روى الضعيف وما لم يرو في الحكم سيان .
قلت : وفي تعليله الأخير ، إشارة قوية إلى أن مذهبه أنه لا يجوز العمل بالحديث الضعيف ، لأنه في حكم ما لم يرو من الحديث ، وهو تعليل قوي جدا فتأمل .
 وساق له الذهبي حديثا آخر وهو : قال الله تبارك وتعالى : من لم يرض بقضائي ، ويصبر على بلائي ، فليلتمس ربا سوائي.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لطيفة :
أخرج الخطيب في الجامع بسنده عن الزهري ، قال : « من سره  - أو قال : من أحب - أن يحفظ الحديث فليأكل الزبيب ».

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليك شيخنا

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك في الشيخ أبي مالك ونفع به.

 قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله : "من ذلك ما تقدمت الإشارة إلى بعضه أحاديث مدح العدس والأرز والباقلاء والباذنجان والرمان والزبيب والهندباء والكراث والبطيخ والجزر والجبن والهريسة وفيها جزء كله كذب من أوله إلى آخره"
المنار المنيف  ص:128

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أحسن الله إليك شيخنا


آمين ، ولك بالمثل حبيبنا أبا البراء .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب للموصلي رحمه الله ، ص 88 :
بَاب (فِي إيثارة اللَّبن، ومدحه الْعَسَل، والباقلاء، والجبن دَاء، والجوز دَوَاء، والباذنجان لما أكل لَهُ، مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ، وَالرُّمَّان،وَالزَّبِيب)
قَالَ المُصَنّف: " لَا يَصح فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَيْء، وَإِنَّمَا الزَّنَادِقَة وضعُوا مثل هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وقصدوا بهَا شين الْإِسْلَام، وَأَنه مَا كَانَ يعرف الْحِكْمَة، وَتَكْذيب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ".

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1573 - " انبذوه ( يعني الزبيب ) على غذائكم و اشربوه على عشائكم و انبذوه على عشائكم
و اشربوه على غدائكم و انبذوه في الشنان ، و لا تنبذوه في القلل ، فإنه إذا
تأخر عن عصره صار خلا " .

قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 4 / 101 :
أخرجه أبو داود ( 3710 ) و النسائي ( 2 / 336 ) و أحمد ( 4 / 232 ) من طرق عن
يحيى بن أبي عمرو السيباني ( بالسين المهملة ، و وقع عندهم جميعا بالمعجمة و هو
خطأ مطبعي ) عن عبد الله بن الديلمي عن أبيه فيروز قال : " أتينا رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله قد علمت من نحن ، و من أين نحن ؟
قال : " إلى الله و إلى الرسول " . فقلنا : يا رسول الله إنا لنا أعنابا ما
نصنع بها ؟ قال : زببوها ، قلنا : ما نصنع بالزبيب ؟ قال : " فذكره .
قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح ، رجاله كلهم ثقات .
( الشنان ) : جمع ( الشنة ) : القربة الخلق الصغيرة يكون الماء فيها أبرد من
غيرها . ( القلل ) : جمع ( القلة ) : الجرة من الفخار .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم أبا أنس. 
في نظري أن الحديث لا يدل على فضل الزبيب، وليس فيه الوصية به ، بل غاية ما في الأمر أنهم سألوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم أصحاب أعناب وقد نزل تحريم الخمر ، فماذا يصنعون بهذا العنب، فأجابهم عن طرق الاستعمال .
ففي الحديث قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنَّا أَصْحَابُ أَعْنَابٍ وَكَرْمٍ، وَقَدْ نَزَلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْخَمْرِ، فَمَا نَصْنَعُ بِهَا؟ قَالَ: " تَتَّخِذُونَهُ زَبِيبًا " قَالَ: فَنَصْنَعُ بِالزَّبِيبِ مَاذَا؟ قَالَ: " تَنْقَعُونَهُ عَلَى غَدَائِكُمْ، وَتَشْرَبُونَهُ عَلَى عَشَائِكُمْ، وَتَنْقَعُونَهُ عَلَى عَشَائِكُمْ، وَتَشْرَبُونَهُ عَلَى غَدَائِكُمْ ".

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فتح الله عليك شيخنا أبا مالك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رفع الله قدرك أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا.

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> وفي المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب للموصلي رحمه الله ، ص 88 :
> بَاب (فِي إيثارة اللَّبن، ومدحه الْعَسَل، والباقلاء، والجبن دَاء، والجوز دَوَاء، والباذنجان لما أكل لَهُ، مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ، وَالرُّمَّان،وَ  الزَّبِيب)
> قَالَ المُصَنّف: " لَا يَصح فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَيْء، وَإِنَّمَا الزَّنَادِقَة وضعُوا مثل هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وقصدوا بهَا شين الْإِسْلَام، وَأَنه مَا كَانَ يعرف الْحِكْمَة، وَتَكْذيب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ".


مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ -- رغم أنه ضعيف جدا ولايكاد يصح وكافة طرقه تنتهي الى عبد الله بن المؤمل والطريق الذي لاينتهي الى ابن المؤمل الاقرب انه من خطأ الرواة ولكن أخي لا أحسب انه من وضع الزنادقة, فهو حديث مكي صرف.
من يدري, ربما لدى ابن المؤمل محل لبيع مياه زمزم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ -- رغم أنه ضعيف جدا ولايكاد يصح وكافة طرقه تنتهي الى عبد الله بن المؤمل والطريق الذي لاينتهي الى ابن المؤمل الاقرب انه من خطأ الرواة ولكن أخي لا أحسب انه من وضع الزنادقة, فهو حديث مكي صرف.
> من يدري, ربما لدى ابن المؤمل محل لبيع مياه زمزم


قال ابن القيم فى " زاد المعاد " عقب حديث ابن أبى الموال المتقدم عن ابن المنكدر عن جابر: " وابن أبى الموال ثقة , فالحديث إذا حسن , وقد صححه بعضهم , وجعله بعضهم موضوعا , وكلا القولين فيه مجازفة , وقد جربت أنا وغيرى من الاستشفاء بماء زمزم أمورا عجيبة , واستشفيت به من عدة أمراض , فبرأت بإذن الله , وشاهدت من يتغذى به الأيام ذوات العدد قريبا من نصف الشهر أو أكثر ولا يجد جوعا , ويطوف مع الناس كأحدهم , وأخبرنى أنه ربما بقى عليه أربعين يوما , وكان له قوة يجامع بها أهله , ويصوم , ويطوف مرارا ".اهــ

وانظر الإرواء ففيه توسع للحديث .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*طرفة وفائدة :
**حكى الدينوري عن الحميدي قال : كنا عند سفيان بن عيينة فحدثنا بحديث ماء زمزم لما شُرب له ، فقام رجل من المجلس ثم عاد فقال : يا أبا محمد : أليس الحديث الذي حدثتنا في ماء زمزم صحيحاً ؟ قال : نعم . قال الرجل : فإني شربت الآن دلواً من زمزم على أنك تحدثني بمائة حديث ، فقال سفيان : اقعد فقعد ، فحدّثه بمائة حديث .
*أخرجه في المجالسة وجواهر العلم ( 509  ) بسنده عن الحميدي به .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> وانظر الإرواء ففيه توسع للحديث .


هذا الحديث جمعت طرقه أخي حتى مللت, وفرحت بعض الزمن بمتابعة وردت عند البيهفي من رواية حمزة الزيات عن ابي الزبير (على ضعفها) ومع الأيام والخبرة تبين انه على الاقرب تم تدليس اسم ابن المؤمل, ومع ذلك الرد السابق عن حشره كحديث مع الاحاديث الاخرى صعب تقبله.

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> *طرفة وفائدة:
> **حكى الدينوري عن الحميدي قال : كنا عند سفيان بن عيينة فحدثنا بحديث ماء زمزم لما شُرب له ، فقام رجل من المجلس ثم عاد فقال : يا أبا محمد : أليس الحديث الذي حدثتنا في ماء زمزم صحيحاً ؟ قال : نعم . قال الرجل : فإني شربت الآن دلواً من زمزم على أنك تحدثني بمائة حديث ، فقال سفيان : اقعد فقعد ، فحدّثه بمائة حديث .
> *أخرجه في المجالسة وجواهر العلم ( 509  ) بسنده عن الحميدي به.


ممن سمعه سفيان؟
هذه القصة تحديدا وما فعله ابن المبارك في الموسم هي المانع ضد الاعتقاد انه من احاديث الزنادقة.

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> ممن سمعه سفيان؟


4(تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي) أخبرنا أبو يعلى أحمد بن عبد الواحد, قال: حدثنا أحمد بن الفرج بن محمد الوراق, قال: حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن سعيد, قال: حدثني محمد بن القاسم بن محمد المدائني ؟؟ قال: حدثنا مجاهد بن موسى, قال: حدثنا قبيصة, عن سفيان, عن عبد الله بن المؤمل, عن أبي الزبير, عن جابر, أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, قال: ماء زمزم لما شرب له. قال قبيصة: وسمعته من عبد الله بن المؤمل

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> هذا الحديث جمعت طرقه أخي حتى مللت, وفرحت بعض الزمن بمتابعة وردت عند البيهفي من رواية حمزة الزيات عن ابي الزبير (على ضعفها) ومع الأيام والخبرة تبين انه على الاقرب تم تدليس اسم ابن المؤمل, ومع ذلك الرد السابق عن حشره كحديث مع الاحاديث الاخرى صعب تقبله.


ليتك أخي تذكر هذه الطرق والتخريج المفصل وبيان عللها ، وما تبين لك !! أنه الأقرب !! حتى تتبين لنا خبرتك !!

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

#أحاديث_موضوعة في فضل الزبيب
 النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لم يوصي بالزبيب، وذلك كذباً عليه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
 رسالة منتشرة تقول كذباً:
 ----------------------
 هل تعلم لماذا كان الرسول يأكل الزبيب دائماً
 سبحان الله شاهد كمية الامراض التى يعالجها الزبيب وماذا يفعل فى جسم الانسان
 الزبيب هذا الذى يطلق عليه فى مصر بهذا الاسم والذى كان يحبه الرسول صلى  الله عليه و اله وسلم وكان يوصى به فى زكاة الفطر والزبيب له فوائد رهيبة  لجسم الانسان يغفل عنها الكثير نتابع فوائد الزبيب الان
 * فوائد الزبيب الطبية *
 أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم بالزبيب ، والزبيب هو العنب المجفف  ومنه الاسود والاصفر ومنه المحتوي على البذور وآخر بدون بذور ، ويتميز  الزبيب بخواص العنب الطازج ، ويحتوي الزبيب على البوتاسيوم
 والفوسفور  والكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم والنحاس والحديد والالياف والمواد الكربوهيدراتية  وفيتامين ب ، ج ، والسكريات ، وهو غني بالمواد المضادة للاكسدة ، وله دور  كبير في علاج امراض الجهاز التنفسي وامراض الجهاز الهضمي .
 ثم يذكر  عدة فوائد للزبيب وعدة أمراض يعالجها الزبيب، بحسب زعم المؤلف، سواء تصح أم  لا تصح، فليس هو الشاهد هنا. بل بيان الكذب على النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
 ثم كتب:  انشرها بنية الصدقه واكسب الأجر بإذن الله .
 ==============================  =========
 لم يوصي النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالزبيب، ولم يأتي حديث  يقول أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يحبه أو يفضله، ولم  يرد ذكر أنه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كان يوصي به في زكاة الفطر.  فذلك كله كذب على النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
 أحاديث فضل الزبيب موضوعة:
 ---------------------------------
 1- أُهدِيَ إلى رسولِ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ طبقٌ من عنبٍ  مغطَّى فَكشفَ عنهُ الثَّوبَ ثمَّ قالَ كُلوا بسمِ اللَّهِ نِعمَ الطَّعامُ  الزَّبيبُ يشدُّ الصَّعبَ ويذهبُ الوصَبَ ويُطفئُ الغضَبَ ويطيِّبُ  النَّكهةَ ويذهبُ البلغمَ ويصفِّي اللَّونَ.
 الراوي : أبو هند | المحدث : ابن الجوزي | المصدر : العلل المتناهية
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/657 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يصح 
 2- نعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبيبُ يطيِّبُ النَّكْهةَ، ويذيبُ البلغمَ.
 الراوي : - | المحدث : ابن القيم | المصدر : زاد المعاد
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/292 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يصح 
  3-  نعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبيبُ ، يشدُّ العصبَ ، ويُذهِبُ بالوَصَبِ ،  ويُطفئُ الغضبَ ، ويطَيَّبُ النَّكهةَ ، ويُذهِبُ بالبلغَمِ ويُصفِّي  اللَّونَ ، وذكرَ خِصالًا تمامَ العشرةِ لم يحفظْها الرَّاوي.
 الراوي : أبو هند الداري | المحدث : الألباني | المصدر : السلسلة الضعيفة
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 504 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : موضوع 
 ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
 جاء في الصحيح عن الزبيب:
 -----------------------------
 1- كان رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يُنبذُ لهُ الزبيبُ في  السقاءِ . فيشربُه يومَه والغدَ وبعدَ الغدِ . فإذا كان مساءُ الثالثةِ  شربَه وسقاهُ . فإن فضل شيٌء أهراقَه .
 الراوي : عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث : مسلم | المصدر : صحيح مسلم
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 2004 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح
 * وذلك لأنه في مساء اليوم الثالث غالباً ما يكون نقيع الزبيب قد صار خمراً، فيرهقه.
  2-  أنَّ نبيَّ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ نهى عن خليطِ التمرِ  والبُسرِ . وعن خليطِ الزَّبيبِ والتّمرِ . وعن خليطِ الزَّهوِ والرُّطَبِ .  وقال ( انتبِذوا كلَّ واحدٍ على حِدَتِه ) .
 الراوي : أبو قتادة | المحدث : مسلم | المصدر : صحيح مسلم
 الصفحة أو الرقم: 1988 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح
 ==============================  ==========
 * للمراسلة الفورية على رقم الواتساب: للتحقق من الأحاديث والرسائل التي  تصلك على جوالك أو تقابلك على النت أو أي استفسار أو طلب بحث عن فتوى أو  مساعدة في مشكلة اجتماعية : +201007208490
 * بيان المكذوب من الأحاديث المنتشرة: - صفحة: الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
 - القناة على التيلجرام: https://telegram.me/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
  * للأسئلة والاستفسارات الشرعية والمساعدة في حل المشاكل الاجتماعية  والأسرية ومشاكل الشباب: - صفحة: اسمعوا واعوا - نصائح وإرشادات للمسلمين  والمسلمات
https://www.facebook.com/Listen.and.realize/
 ======================
الرابط الأصلي:
http://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAha...22647561226993

----------


## عبد الودود عبد الله

نعم أوصي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزبيب
لأنه أوصي بكتاب الله تعالي،
وقد قال الله تعالى (وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالْأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ)
[سورة النحل 67]

وفي فتح القدير للشوكاني : وأخرج أبو داود في ناسخه، وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عنه أيضا قال: السكر النبيذ، والرزق الحسن الزبيب، فنسختها هذه الآية: إنما الخمر والميسر. وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي عنه أيضا في الآية قال: فحرم الله بعد ذلك السكر منع تحريم الخمر لأنه منه، ثم قال: ورزقا حسنا فهو الحلال من الخل والزبيب والنبيذ وأشباه ذلك، فأقره الله وجعله حلالا للمسلمين

وفي تفسير القرآن برواية أبي جعفر الترمذي : 249- وفي قول الله عز وجل: {سكرا ورزقا حسنا} 
قال: السكر: النبيذ، والرزق الحسن: الزبيب.

وهكذا في عامة التفاسير

----------


## السعيد شويل

حتى الزبيب له أحاديث وتفاسير

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بعض الناس قديما أراد أن يرغب الناس في طعام معين فأحدث مثل هذه الأحاديث ترغيبا , وعكس ذلك في الترهيب 
والآية ليس فيها الوصاية بالعنب ولا بالتمر , غاية ما فيها أن هذه الثمرات اعتاد الناس أن يعصروا منها خمرا , فأشارت الآية أن هذا المسكر ليس برزق حسن أي حلال  في مقابلة   الرزق الحسن  غير المسكر ,  وهذا قبل التحريم النهائي للخمر ولكل شراب مسكر 
*

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

هذا صحيح تماماً إنْ شَاءَ الله، وقد دخلت للبحث عن صحة الحديث هذا، وقد افترضت مسبقاً أنه في حال صحته لن يكون إلا تعليماً وبياناً بما يُفعل بالأعناب.

#أحاديث_موضوعة في فضل الزبيب، (وصية النبي ﷺ بأكل الزبيب)https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAh...226993/?type=3

إنْ شَاءَ الله سيتم إضافة بعض ما أتى به الأفاضل هنا إلى المنشور الأصلي. وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً.

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

> نعم أوصي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزبيب
> لأنه أوصي بكتاب الله تعالي،
> وقد قال الله تعالى (وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالْأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ)
> [سورة النحل 67]
> 
> وفي فتح القدير للشوكاني : وأخرج أبو داود في ناسخه، وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم عنه أيضا قال: السكر النبيذ، والرزق الحسن الزبيب، فنسختها هذه الآية: إنما الخمر والميسر. وأخرج ابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي عنه أيضا في الآية قال: فحرم الله بعد ذلك السكر منع تحريم الخمر لأنه منه، ثم قال: ورزقا حسنا فهو الحلال من الخل والزبيب والنبيذ وأشباه ذلك، فأقره الله وجعله حلالا للمسلمين
> 
> وفي تفسير القرآن برواية أبي جعفر الترمذي : 249- وفي قول الله عز وجل: {سكرا ورزقا حسنا} 
> قال: السكر: النبيذ، والرزق الحسن: الزبيب.
> ...


هذا كلام غير صحيح بالمرة، والتفاف على النص باستخدام طريق التسلسل المنطقي، وهذا أربأ أن أراه في منتدى مثل منتدانا هنا أخي.

هذا مثل من أراد أن يسب الهنود، فقال أن الهنود شعب كبير وهم فئات كثيرة ولهم عاداتهم، ثم ينتقل لموضوع آخر ويتكلم عن فئة سيئة وأن من صفاتهم كذا وكذا ويفعلون كذا وكذا ثم يختم الكلام بأن يشير إلى أن الهنود مثل هذه الفئة.

1- أن النبي ﷺ أوصى بكتاب الله تعالى، فهذا لا يعني أنه أوصى بما فيه من وصايا، فحين يقول الله أمراً في القرآن الكريم لا يصح أن نقول قد أمرنا الرسول ﷺ في القرآن وقال كذا، إذ أن القول قول الله عز وجل.
2- الآية المذكورة ليس فيها أي وصاية، بل ذكر الله عز وجل لنا بعض نعمه علينا وليس في ذلك توصية بما فيه.
3- القول بأن النبي أوصى بالزبيب لأن بالآية كلام عن الزبيب -فضلاً عن أن الكلام ليس فيه ولا رائحة التوصية- فهو يعني أن الله عز وجل أوصاني أن نسكر؟!! والنبي ﷺ تباعاً أوصانا أن نسكر ؟؟!!
حتى لو كان قبل آية تحريم الخمر، فهل الله عز وجل يوصي الناس أن تغيب عقولهم؟؟! حاش لله عز وجل.

انتبه أخي فإنك تقولت على الله عز وجل ورسوله ﷺ.

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

رابط الموضوع: https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAhadithDiffused/photos/a.290530271105392/622647561226993
==============================  ======================
#أحاديث_موضوعة في فضل الزبيب، (وصية النبي ﷺ بأكل الزبيب)

رسالة منتشرة تقول كذباً:
-------------------------
هل تعلم لماذا كان الرسول يأكل الزبيب دائماً
سبحان الله شاهد كمية الامراض التى يعالجها الزبيب وماذا يفعل فى جسم الانسان
الزبيب هذا الذى يطلق عليه فى مصر بهذا الاسم والذى كان يحبه الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم وكان يوصى به فى زكاة الفطر والزبيب له فوائد رهيبة لجسم الانسان يغفل عنها الكثير نتابع فوائد الزبيب الان
* فوائد الزبيب الطبية *
أوصى النبي صلى الله عليه و اله وسلم بالزبيب ، والزبيب هو العنب المجفف ومنه الاسود والاصفر ومنه المحتوي على البذور وآخر بدون بذور ، ويتميز الزبيب بخواص العنب الطازج ، ويحتوي الزبيب على البوتاسيوم
والفوسفور والكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم والنحاس والحديد والالياف والمواد الكربوهيدراتية وفيتامين ب ، ج ، والسكريات ، وهو غني بالمواد المضادة للاكسدة ، وله دور كبير في علاج امراض الجهاز التنفسي وامراض الجهاز الهضمي .

ثم يذكر عدة فوائد للزبيب وعدة أمراض يعالجها الزبيب، بحسب زعم المؤلف، سواء تصح أم لا تصح، فليس هو الشاهد هنا. بل بيان الكذب على النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

ثم كتب: انشرها بنية الصدقه واكسب الأجر بإذن الله .
==============================  =========
هذا الكلام كذباً على النبي ﷺ.
لم يوصي النبي ﷺ بالزبيب، ولم يثبت - بحسب علمي- حديث يقول أن النبي ﷺ كان يحبه أو يفضله، ولم يرد ذكر أنه ﷺ كان يوصي به في زكاة الفطر، فذلك كله كذب على النبي ﷺ.

1- أحاديث فضل الزبيب موضوعة:
-------------------------------------
أ- أُهدِيَ إلى رسولِ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ طبقٌ من عنبٍ مغطَّى فَكشفَ عنهُ الثَّوبَ ثمَّ قالَ كُلوا بسمِ اللَّهِ نِعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبيبُ يشدُّ الصَّعبَ ويذهبُ الوصَبَ ويُطفئُ الغضَبَ ويطيِّبُ النَّكهةَ ويذهبُ البلغمَ ويصفِّي اللَّونَ.
الراوي : أبو هند | المحدث : ابن الجوزي | المصدر : العلل المتناهية
الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/657 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يصح

ب- نعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبيبُ يطيِّبُ النَّكْهةَ، ويذيبُ البلغمَ.
الراوي : - | المحدث : ابن القيم | المصدر : زاد المعاد
الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/292 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يصح

ت- نعمَ الطَّعامُ الزَّبيبُ ، يشدُّ العصبَ ، ويُذهِبُ بالوَصَبِ ، ويُطفئُ الغضبَ ، ويطَيَّبُ النَّكهةَ ، ويُذهِبُ بالبلغَمِ ويُصفِّي اللَّونَ ، وذكرَ خِصالًا تمامَ العشرةِ لم يحفظْها الرَّاوي.
الراوي : أبو هند الداري | المحدث : الألباني | المصدر : السلسلة الضعيفة
الصفحة أو الرقم: 504 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : موضوع

2- قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في المنار المنيف (صفحة 128): "من ذلك ما تقدمت الإشارة إلى بعضه أحاديث مدح العدس والأرز والباقلاء والباذنجان والرمان والزبيب والهندباء والكراث والبطيخ والجزر والجبن والهريسة وفيها جزء كله كذب من أوله إلى آخره". ا.هـ

3- قال الموصلي رحمه الله في المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب (صفحة 88):
بَاب (فِي إيثارة اللَّبن، ومدحه الْعَسَل، والباقلاء، والجبن دَاء، والجوز دَوَاء، والباذنجان لما أكل لَهُ، مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ، وَالرُّمَّان،وَ  الزَّبِيب)
قَالَ المُصَنّف: "لَا يَصح فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن رَسُول الله ﷺ شَيْء، وَإِنَّمَا الزَّنَادِقَة وضعُوا مثل هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وقصدوا بهَا شين الْإِسْلَام، وَأَنه مَا كَانَ يعرف الْحِكْمَة، وَتَكْذيب النَّبِي ﷺ". ا.هـ

4- جاء في الصحيح عن الزبيب:
----------------------------------
1- كان رسولُ اللهِ ﷺ يُنبذُ لهُ الزبيبُ في السقاءِ . فيشربُه يومَه والغدَ وبعدَ الغدِ . فإذا كان مساءُ الثالثةِ شربَه وسقاهُ . فإن فضل شيٌء أهراقَه .

الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث: مسلم | المصدر: صحيح مسلم
الصفحة أو الرقم: 2004 | خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

* وذلك لأنه في مساء اليوم الثالث غالباً ما يكون نقيع الزبيب قد صار خمراً، فيرهقه.

2- أنَّ نبيَّ اللهِ ﷺ نهى عن خليطِ التمرِ والبُسرِ . وعن خليطِ الزَّبيبِ والتّمرِ . وعن خليطِ الزَّهوِ والرُّطَبِ . وقال ( انتبِذوا كلَّ واحدٍ على حِدَتِه ) .

الراوي: أبو قتادة | المحدث: مسلم | المصدر : صحيح مسلم
الصفحة أو الرقم: 1988 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح

3- "أتَينا رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْهِ وسلَّمَ ، فقُلنا : يا رسولَ اللهِ قد علِمتَ مَن نحنُ ، ومِن أينَ نحنُ ، فإلى مَن نحنُ ؟ قال : إلى اللهِ وإلى رسولِهِ . فقُلنا : يا رسولَ اللهِ ! إنَّ لنا أعنابًا ما نصنعُ بها ؟ قال : زَبِّبُوهَا. قلنا : ما نصنعُ بالزَّبيبِ ؟ قال : انبذوهُ على غدائِكُم ، واشربوهُ على عَشائِكُم ، وانبذوهُ على عَشائِكُم واشربوهُ على غدائِكُم ، وانبذوهُ في الشِّنانِ ، ولا تنبذوهُ في القللِ ، فإنَّه إذا تأخَّرَ عن عصرِهِ صار خلًّا".

الراوي: فيروز الديلمي | المحدث: الألباني | المصدر: صحيح أبي داود
الصفحة أو الرقم: 3710 | خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن صحيح

وهذه الأحاديث الثلاثة:
1- لا فيها وصية من النبي ﷺ بأكل الزبيب ولا شربه.
2- ليس فيها ما يدل على أن النبي ﷺ كان يحبه ويفضله.

والله أعلى وأعلم
ميسرة أحمد عبدالله
===================
للمراسلة الفورية على رقم الواتساب: للتحقق من الأحاديث والرسائل التي تصلك على جوالك أو تقابلك على النت أو أي استفسار أو طلب بحث عن فتوى أو مساعدة في مشكلة اجتماعية: 00201007208490

* بيان المكذوب من الأحاديث المنتشرة:
- صفحة: الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية www.facebook.com/IncorrectAhadithDiffused


- القناة على التيلجرام: telegram.me/IncorrectAhadithDiffused

* للأسئلة والاستفسارات الشرعية والمساعدة في حل المشاكل الاجتماعية والأسرية ومشاكل الشباب: - صفحة: اسمعوا واعوا - نصائح وإرشادات للمسلمين والمسلمات
www.facebook.com/Listen.and.realize

======================

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------

